# looking for a bit of information



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted this on the China forum but did not get much help. May be here there are people who could answer a few questions......
This plan is a long way off but I would like to ask for some info. My wife and I are thinking about a 3 month stay in China. We have not decided where to start and have a home base. 
We would like to rent a 1 or 2 bedroom condo, 3 month stay, in a nice area. Hot water for a shower is nice, AC if it gets real hot (we live in Mexico so we are use to some heat) a couple burners to cook on, a bed....nothing fancy but we don´t want to camp in town.
Restaurants close by are a huge plus since one of the main things important to us is the food. 
Nightlife close by is ok but in reality we are pretty much homebodies at night.. a couple drinks or 4 and some local music would keep us up and partying a few nights a week. (you would have to visit veracruz city on the zocalo to get the feel)
Any ideas on cost per month for such a condo? No VRBO sights, something local and less expensive. What city would be best for a home base for 3 months?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If you want to be in a city with a large amount of expats while still living in the local culture you can try Hong Kong Island. A apartment say 500 sq feet with only the basic wil cost you like 8,000 HK which one US Dollar=7.8 HK Dollars. Food, bars will all be below you and or 5 minutes away. JW


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

We are really looking at the main land, a place to use as a home base for around 3 months. A visit to Hong Kong is planned also at some point.
Since this is a vacation adventure running into an expat once in awhile would be more than nice, either english or spanish speaking. A large expat population is not needed, rail service would be required so we could visit other cities.


----------

